# What do you look like?



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't know if this has already been created or not but I always wondered what some furs looked like! Although for some reason it's a very touché subject for some reason and totally understand why you wouldn't but I'm just going to take a shot at it!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

This one is the most recent pic.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

You know, you look a lot like someone I went to school with. Are you in a band?

Won't post my picture, but I look like a hippie Jesus with a babyface. Was the chubby kid growing up, got really athletic in high school, but gained 20lbs after six years ago (didn't feel like hitting the gym).  So I'm a little stocky but not really "fat".

Eh, might post my pic. Don't really do the whole "selfie" thing and am usually the one taking group photos, not posing for one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Thats me and bhutrflai at a pirate pub crawl about a month ago.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> You know, you look a lot like someone I went to school with. Are you in a band?
> 
> Won't post my picture, but I look like a hippie Jesus with a babyface. Was the chubby kid growing up, got really athletic in high school, but gained 20lbs after six years ago (didn't feel like hitting the gym).  So I'm a little stocky but not really "fat".
> 
> Eh, might post my pic. Don't really do the whole "selfie" thing and am usually the one taking group photos, not posing for one.


No problem and I was in a band for two whole days xD seriously though I get that a lot! People say that they have seen me in Japan, Germany , New York, Mexico. I have actually had my granpa say I almost look like a spitting image of a man he served with in the war world 2 ( when I shave my head, I actually have brown hair ) so I don't know, there is one of me in ever state or country I suppose. xD


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice getup you guys! Lookin' sharp.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> No problem and I was in a band for two whole days xD seriously though I get that a lot! People say that they have seen me in Japan, Germany , New York, Mexico. I have actually had my granpa say I almost look like a spitting image of a man he served with in the war world 2 ( when I shave my head, I actually have brown hair ) so I don't know, there is one of me in ever state or country I suppose. xD


They say that everyone has a twin out there. I met mine in high school (she was a year younger though). Had 1 class together & the teacher always got us confused so he called us the Bopsy Twins! 

Maybe you just have multiples!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

Eh, why the hell not


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15007


I want to see more of that tattoo!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Eh, why the hell not


Wow that's sick! That first photo reminds me of like a 60's or 70's photo of someone! Also that fluffy attire, very nice dude!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

A better shot of the tattoo & my outfit.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15008


What's the meaning behind it? Very simplistic yet lovely.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

Can I steal Okami's hat?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I want to see more of that tattoo!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

The Kanji means 'Soulmate'. (It could mean chicken fried rice for all we know. But I did have an old Asian dude say that it was 'very good' once at the grocery store.) 

I have a lotus flower with my scroll, and Okami has a dragon wrapped around the scroll on his. Dragon & flower will both be blue & purple eventually.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Can I steal Okami's hat?


No. Mine!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Can I steal Okami's hat?


It is pretty fly, huh?

To be formal, I call him a Dark Musketeer. But for fun, I call him the Pimp Musketeer!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Anyone notice my little pawprint necklace?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> No problem and I was in a band for two whole days xD seriously though I get that a lot! People say that they have seen me in Japan, Germany , New York, Mexico. I have actually had my granpa say I almost look like a spitting image of a man he served with in the war world 2 ( when I shave my head, I actually have brown hair ) so I don't know, there is one of me in ever state or country I suppose. xD



You must just have "that look". Either that or your biological father was a real stud.

Oh, what the hell. Last picture I like that doesn't show anyone else or give away any info. This was while on break at work on Easter Sunday. Up since 4am and working through one of the worst hangovers of the year. Let the Jesus locks fly once out of the kitchen.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Oh, what the hell. Last picture I like that doesn't show anyone else or give away any info. This was while on break at work on Easter Sunday. Up since 4am and working through one of the worst hangovers of the year. Let the Jesus locks fly once out of the kitchen.


You'd make a great lead singer for a stoner rock band.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15008
> 
> A better shot of the tattoo & my outfit.



Nice swords! Ever put them to good use?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> You'd make a great lead singer for a stoner rock band.



LOL been there, done that. But I'm usually the bassist.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> You must just have "that look". Either that or your biological father was a real stud.
> 
> Oh, what the hell. Last picture I like that doesn't show anyone else or give away any info. This was while on break at work on Easter Sunday. Up since 4am and working through one of the worst hangovers of the year. Let the Jesus locks fly once out of the kitchen.View attachment 15010


For someone who isn't into selfies you definitely could be a Jesus model xD Your hair reminds me of some punk dudes I know, it's pretty badass actually! I could never achieve that level of gorgeous locks.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 11, 2016)

I had to do this for an acting class, and i had lost a bet. I had the nickname "Jesus" through most of college.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> View attachment 15011
> I had to do this for an acting class, and i had lost a bet. I had the nickname "Jesus" through most of college.



You really know how to own that robe and cane!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

You look cool bruh!


tucakeane said:


> You must just have "that look". Either that or your biological father was a real stud.
> 
> Oh, what the hell. Last picture I like that doesn't show anyone else or give away any info. This was while on break at work on Easter Sunday. Up since 4am and working through one of the worst hangovers of the year. Let the Jesus locks fly once out of the kitchen.View attachment 15010


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

You telling me theres two juesuses (jususi? Jesus^2?) in one forum?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> View attachment 15011
> I had to do this for an acting class, and i had lost a bet. I had the nickname "Jesus" through most of college.


Omg! Pawsome Jesus!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Wow that's sick! That first photo reminds me of like a 60's or 70's photo of someone!


also forgot to comment but that first one's a school photo and all they had was black and white ink hahaah; I kinda lowkey dislike it cause that ain't a real smile. Actually tried a real smile but when I did the first time the lady taking the pic told me to 'open my eyes more' so I gave up lmao


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Nice swords! Ever put them to good use?


Thanks!! But, nah, they're just for show. I carry a blue & purple samurai sword & he has a black rapier. (We also have a white w/ black smoke samurai, but it isn't sharpened.) We usually carry multiple daggers as well. (There's also a broad sword hanging on our wall, but don't take it anymore cause it gets heavy when you're carrying it for 5+ hrs. And it doesn't have a sheath, so can't be peace-tied.)

We're about to start working on converting some nerf guns into cosplay weapons.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> also forgot to comment but that first one's a school photo and all they had was black and white ink hahaah; I kinda lowkey dislike it cause that ain't a real smile. Actually tried a real smile but when I did the first time the lady taking the pic told me to 'open my eyes more' so I gave up lmao


I'm always having to tell Okami to open his eyes when we take a pic. Haha.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm always having to tell Okami to open his eyes when we take a pic. Haha.


Maybe thats why people taking pro photos never really seem to be smiling genuinely with their eyes


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Maybe thats why people taking pro photos never really seem to be smiling genuinely with their eyes


Haha. Okami's prob is just that he always seems to be squinting...if you understand me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm always having to tell Okami to open his eyes when we take a pic. Haha.


Sometimes I turn full Japanese. Wakarimasu-ka?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15007


Oh Wow! What a lovely couple!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh Wow! What a lovely couple!


Thanks!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15013


Just curious...is that a karate kid shirt?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh Wow! What a lovely couple!


Thank you!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

Isn't this considered "ruining the magic"?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Just curious...is that a karate kid shirt?


Yep


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15013


Pawsome! Nice shower!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Isn't this considered "ruining the magic"?


Nahhh!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome! Nice shower!


He's a plumber. Don't mind him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15014
> Yep


Paint de fence.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15014
> Yep


Thought I recognized that bandana. Nice.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> He's a plumber. Don't mind him.


I look better clean shaven.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I look better clean shaven.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I look better clean shaven.


(He was talking about the shower head in the background. Everywhere we go, he is looking at the god damn plumbing!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (He was talking about the shower head in the background. Everywhere we go, he is looking at the god damn plumbing!)


I really can't help it.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 11, 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh flesh prisons!


----------



## Rant (Nov 11, 2016)

This is me and my soft tacos, Coyote and Aiden


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Rant said:


> This is me and my soft tacos, Coyote and Aiden


What sweet puppies!!
And I love that you call them Soft Tacos!!


----------



## Rant (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> What sweet puppies!!


Ones a coward and the others a hipster asshole. XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

Rant said:


> This is me and my soft tacos, Coyote and Aiden


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna pet em


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Rant said:


> Ones a coward and the others a hipster asshole. XD


I could almost say the same thing about ours!! But our coward is 85lbs & our hipster asshole is 45lbs. (And they are both Okami's titty babies!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Maybe thats why people taking pro photos never really seem to be smiling genuinely with their eyes


You can tell we smile with our eyes. There called crows feet. Lol.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Rant said:


> This is me and my soft tacos, Coyote and Aiden



LMAO soft tacos! That's great.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I could almost say the same thing about ours!! But our coward is 85lbs & our hipster asshole is 45lbs. (And they are both Okami's titty babies!)


It irritates bhutrflai that they never listen to her or our kids. I didn't do it on purpose. They're hard headed dogs.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It irritates bhutrflai that they never listen to her or our kids. I didn't do it on purpose. They're hard headed dogs.


They don't just not listen, they usually do the exact opposite of what I want them to do. That's why our hipster asshole is lovingly nicknamed Shithead. And the coward is just The Stubborn Bitch.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

My bhutrflai is PAWSOME!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You can tell we smile with our eyes. There called crows feet. Lol.


And mine's called Asian mother /inb4datsracist


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My bhutrflai is PAWSOME!!


Thanks. *eyeroll*


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Ugh, at least you guys have dogs. I'm stuck with cats that don't get along and a freakin' boa. Just sits there till it gets fed.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Just sits there till it gets fed.


So he's into Vore huh?? (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> freakin' boa.


I fuckin love reptiles tbh, snakes especially


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> So he's into Vore huh?? (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


Don't tell VoreLover.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

LMAO I'm not VoreLover, although we have talked.
Never thought so many furries would want to see pics of her eating a jumbo rat. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I fuckin love reptiles tbh, snakes especially


Snakes are cool. My brother in law is deathly afraid of them.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Never thought so many furries would want to see pics of her eating a jumbo rat. Boy was I wrong.


The internet is a scary place, no?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Snakes are cool. My brother in law is deathly afraid of them.


I just really like unconventional pets. Snakes, rats, that kinda stuff.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> LMAO I'm not VoreLover, although we have talked.


(I totally meant the boa, not you. Just want to clarify.)


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Snakes are cool. My brother in law is deathly afraid of them.



Several family members have said they won't come to my house after I got the snake. So I keep her in my bedroom. Not really scared of snakes but waking up at 4am with it staring right at me is a little creepy.
Maybe I'll post a pic.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I just really like unconventional pets. Snakes, rats, that kinda stuff.


Our bro-in-law can't even see a pic. He will FREAK!! So we totally rag him about it every chance we get!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (I totally meant the boa, not you. Just want to clarify.)



You're fine lol, knew what you meant.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Our bro-in-law can't even see a pic. He will FREAK!! So we totally rag him about it every chance we get!


poor buddy, won't ever get to appreciate this:





It's a very long puppy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

Well folks. Off to bed. These old bones are tired. So goodnight Furries. See you on the dark side of the moon(escaping the clutches of the evil Trump!!).


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> poor buddy, won't ever get to appreciate this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danger noodle.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Our bro-in-law can't even see a pic. He will FREAK!! So we totally rag him about it every chance we get!



Here, show him this. It's a zoomed-in picture I took while sitting on my bed.

This is what I wake up to sometimes.

This picture is 3 years old, so she's over twice as big now.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well folks. Off to bed. These old bones are tired. So goodnight Furries. See you on the dark side of the moon(escaping the clutches of the evil Trump!!).



Goodnight!


----------



## Zipline (Nov 12, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Danger noodle.


Noodle? .3. Where? D:


----------



## Zipline (Nov 12, 2016)

I look like my profile.. .-.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I look like my profile.. .-.



Wow, that's uncanny.

Hey handsome


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I look like my profile.. .-.


Damn you're freaking stallion!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 12, 2016)

Here I am. Picture 3 is my FFXIV avatar that I managed to get looking as close to me as possible.


Spoiler: Picture 1











Spoiler: Picture 2











Spoiler: Picture 3


----------



## Tao (Nov 12, 2016)

word


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

Tao said:


> word


Red is your color.


----------



## Tao (Nov 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Red is your color.



I usually wear blue and orange but always a Hawaiian shirt of some sort.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Here I am. Picture 3 is my FFXIV avatar that I managed to get looking as close to me as possible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture 1
> ...


You're very athletic compared to me.View attachment 15020

Although this was a year ago.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> You're very athletic compared to me.View attachment 15020
> 
> Although this was a year ago.


I think your pants are about to fall off.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I think your pants are about to fall off.


You know how hard it is to find pants when your 6 foot and a 120 pounds? It sucks. Although I have gained a bit more weight since then.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> You know how hard it is to find pants when your 6 foot and a 120 pounds? It sucks. Although I have gained a bit more weight since then.


lol, i'm 5'9" and around 150-160 pounds...most of my athletic activity consists of riding a mountain bike or swimming, with limited martial arts practice. I could post a picture showing my lack of abs...but something tells me nobody wants to see me in my swimsuit...


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> You know how hard it is to find pants when your 6 foot and a 120 pounds


5 foot nothin and 185 is also a fun pants challenge lol


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> lol, i'm 5'9" and around 150-160 pounds...most of my athletic activity consists of riding a mountain bike or swimming, with limited martial arts practice.


The only athletic thing I do now a days is construction and being a day labourer.


----------



## Julen (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm in between a squeaker from CoD who is muscular for some reason and a complete psychopath :3
(here's a dab. Enjoy)


 
I dunno. I was bored and yeah that's an Ushanka and a G23 XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> The only athletic thing I do now a days is construction and being a day labourer.


I'm only 23 so I have that going for me, and was previously a pool attendant. Looking semi-muscular comes with the job lol. and something tells me nobody wants to see me in my swimsuit so I'm not posting that picture...


----------



## Zipline (Nov 12, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Wow, that's uncanny.
> 
> Hey handsome


Woof! *licks you*


----------



## Zipline (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Damn you're freaking stallion!


^_^ Thanks, I still needed to brush my fur in that pic, I had just woken up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I look like my profile.. .-.


Nice Sombrero!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Julen said:


> I'm in between a squeaker from CoD who is muscular for some reason and a complete psychopath :3
> (here's a dab. Enjoy)
> View attachment 15021
> I dunno. I was bored and yeah that's an Ushanka and a G23 XD



Is it wrong I sleep with a loaded semi-automatic 22 caliber rifle?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Is it wrong I sleep with a loaded semi-automatic 22 caliber rifle? View attachment 15024


Not at all. Here's what sleeps on my night stand.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not at all. Here's what sleeps on my night stand.


There where no pictures and I imagined a dildo for some reason.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> There where no pictures and I imagined a dildo for some reason.


Nope. I don't think these would be very good for that. And notice how the stories of people surviving being shot by a .25 are never told by the ones who were shot with it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

My .45 and my .25.  And look at that. Reply Restrictions just kicked in. Great! I guess that means it is time to get ready for work. So later Furries! I shall return.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Gosh what caliber is the one on the bottom? 25? 22?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My .45 and my .25


Okay I thought it was a 25 go for your 45 I heard stories of people surviving a few rounds from a 25 and still living.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay! I get to post me pictures again!


Spoiler: Won








And for laffs here's a bonuc pic 


Spoiler: Too


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Yay! I get to post me pictures again!


haaaaaaiiirrrrr


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> poor buddy, won't ever get to appreciate this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would totally hold that one! Love it's color!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Okay I thought it was a 25 go for your 45 I heard stories of people surviving a few rounds from a 25 and still living.


I carry a 22LR, and I always say that 2 or 3 rounds might not take them down, but all 10 would for sure!! (We used to live in downtown Atl, so we've been carrying for a long time.)


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I carry a 22LR, and I always say that 2 or 3 rounds might not take them down, but all 10 would for sure!! (We used to live in downtown Atl, so we've been carrying for a long time.)


Haha, for sure! Still to young to carry a pistol in the state of Oregon   -w- have to be 21 and older.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Haha, for sure! Still to young to carry a pistol in the state of Oregon   -w- have to be 21 and older.


That's every state, brother.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 12, 2016)

You people need to learn some trigger discipline.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 12, 2016)

This went from selfies to snakes to guns LOL this thread is all over


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 12, 2016)

Heads up; these were all before I got braces. My teeth don't look this hideous anymore.


Spoiler


















_I'm a rather goofy individual.
_
*EDIT:* Also, my hair is short now. I never realized how much better I look with short hair.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Nov 12, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Heads up; these were all before I got braces. My teeth don't look this hideous anymore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I know how you feel, I used to have very misfigured teeth but my braces have made them nice and straight (unlike me)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You people need to learn some trigger discipline.


"My finger is my safety!" good rule to follow.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> This went from selfies to snakes to guns LOL this thread is all over


It IS pawsome, aint it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> I know how you feel, I used to have very misfigured teeth but my braces have made them nice and straight (unlike me)


Lol. Thats not what braces are for. Lol


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. Thats not what braces are for. Lol


I dunno, they seem to be really straightening my teeth out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I dunno, they seem to be really straightening my teeth out.


I wasn't talking about your teeth.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I dunno, they seem to be really straightening my teeth out.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 12, 2016)

Nothing to see here.






Uhhhh, is my tail on straight?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Nothing to see here.


What the hell is that "No Douche Bags" thing in your back seat?


----------



## KitSly (Nov 12, 2016)

Have a look at my ugly mug...


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What the hell is that "No Douche Bags" thing in your back seat?



Lol! I was in my work truck, that was someone's hard-hat. XD


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not at all. Here's what sleeps on my night stand.



Might as well throw in my own. Both of them sleep with me every night and they love me enough to kill for me.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 12, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Might as well throw in my own. Both of them sleep with me every night and they love me enough to kill for me.


Oh my, those are nice.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 12, 2016)

Found my old photo from 2.5 years ago. I'm a lot thinner by now (by 26 lbs at least) and not as dorky, but even here, you can see I'm a very cultured, active, busy (coffee) and cheeki-breeki person. Will post another one later, lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> You know how hard it is to find pants when your 6 foot and a 120 pounds? It sucks.


Our son is the same. Yes, it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 12, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Found my old photo from 2.5 years ago. I'm a lot thinner by now (by 26 lbs at least) and not as dorky, but even here, you can see I'm a very cultured, active, busy (coffee) and cheeki-breeki person. Will post another one later, lol



That selfie must've been a nightmare to get right lol


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 12, 2016)

Not to brag, but here's me hanging out with film actor Malcolm McDowell back in 2011.


----------



## Neymar Jr (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You people need to learn some trigger discipline.


I have actually almost shot my head a few times accidentally, gun safety people...gun safety.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thats me and bhutrflai at a pirate pub crawl about a month ago.


I've got to say, you two just look like the most fun people on Earth 



Julen said:


> I'm in between a squeaker from CoD who is muscular for some reason and a complete psychopath :3
> (here's a dab. Enjoy)
> 
> 
> ...


My question is WHY do you have a Ushanka in your hand??



bhutrflai said:


> The Kanji means 'Soulmate'. (It could mean chicken fried rice for all we know. But I did have an old Asian dude say that it was 'very good' once at the grocery store.)
> 
> I have a lotus flower with my scroll, and Okami has a dragon wrapped around the scroll on his. Dragon & flower will both be blue & purple eventually.


Are you implying that Chicken fried rice is not very good? :O


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 12, 2016)

Well, if you must know . . .




Myself and my tigress of 36 years. Our Burns Supper this year. Yes, I'm wearing a kilt.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, if you must know . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two are the cutest grey muzzles I have ever seen! Now that right there is life goals! I might be in the prime of my youth but I look forward in growing old with my lover. ~ <3


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Yes, I'm wearing a kilt.


Is that tartan specific to a family? :^o


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 12, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! You could crush my girly ass body in a minute. Damn your burly.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I've got to say, you two just look like the most fun people on Earth
> 
> 
> Are you implying that Chicken fried rice is not very good? :O


Thanks! We try to have some fun everyday if possible!!

I'm just not a fan of fried rice in general. Too many veggies.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 13, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Is that tartan specific to a family? :^o


That tartan is called Heritage Of Scotland, a universal tartan to be worn by anyone. I wore it only because I tried to match the purples in my wife's outfit. That kilt is practically indestructible, made from 130z Polyviscose.


Mr.Foox said:


> You two are the cutest grey muzzles I have ever seen! Now that right there is life goals! I might be in the prime of my youth but I look forward in growing old with my lover. ~ <3


We've had our ups and downs but we have stuck by one another all of these years. Thank you for the compliment. It's not too often you hear of baby boomers that have been married as long as we have.


Mr.Foox said:


> I have actually almost shot my head a few times accidentally, gun safety people...gun safety.


A friend shot his foot after firing a string of three magazines in his 1911 pattern Kimber. When the slide locked back on the last supposedly empty magazine, he thought he was done. He dropped the slide into battery, popped out the magazine and dropped the hammer. On a round in the chamber. Always look, do not ever just assume firearms are in a safe condition.

I've always wondered, how do people discharge a firearm while cleaning it? I mean, when I'm cleaning a piece, it has a cleaning rod down the barrel. I guess we should take the warning labels off of everything and let natural selection run its course.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 13, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Oh shit! You could crush my girly ass body in a minute. Damn your burly.



Just on the outside, haha. I'm really just a big overgrown puppy.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look scary.  And you own guns?  Cool!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

I just can't seem to keep a straight face when taking a pic of myself. Don't know why.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Just on the outside, haha. I'm really just a big overgrown puppy.


I'm just a bigass wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 13, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> You look scary.  And you own guns?  Cool!


 
Yip, this is why no one ever wants to play with big, bad wolf puppy ;-;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Yip, this is why no one ever wants to play with big, bad wolf puppy ;-;


Imagine going to the shooting range, and seeing a bunch of Furries in fursuits, shooting! Would that not be the coolest thing?!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

This is from our dinner date last night, at The Vortex!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15063


Not a good pic. Sorry babe.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Imagine going to the shooting range, and seeing a bunch of Furries in fursuits, shooting! Would that not be the coolest thing?!



Hella! I'm down any time. ^-^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Hella! I'm down any time. ^-^


That's just pawsome! GOOD DOG!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 13, 2016)

One from a couple months ago just before I was about to go on a date. House has bad heating so I have an excuse to keep the dumbass hat on lmao


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Our son is the same. Yes, it's a pain in the ass.


 also a pain in tbe ass is finding jeans for a kid who's 13, 4'8" and 72 pounds...i was tiny until until i hit 15 years old only 9 months i went from 4'10" to 5'6" ended few months later at 5'9"


----------



## Jarren (Nov 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> also a pain in tbe ass is finding jeans for a kid who's 13, 4'8" and 72 pounds...i was tiny until until i hit 15 years old only 9 months i went from 4'10" to 5'6" ended few months later at 5'9"


Bro, you'd better watch out for arthritis when you get older. That growth spurt won't do your bone density any favors.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> also a pain in tbe ass is finding jeans for a kid who's 13, 4'8" and 72 pounds...i was tiny until until i hit 15 years old only 9 months i went from 4'10" to 5'6" ended few months later at 5'9"


Sounds like me. I ended at 5'10". My dad had to buy me jeans twice that school year, and I had even outgrew the last ones by the end of that school year. Highwaters have never been in style.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Bro, you'd better watch out for arthritis when you get older. That growth spurt won't do your bone density any favors.


Trust me, my bones are plenty sturdy...if they can take a sledgehammer without breaking as i'm splitting wood, they're plenty durable...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Trust me, my bones are plenty sturdy...if they can take a sledgehammer without breaking as i'm splitting wood, they're plenty durable...


Yeah. I was pretty unbreakable up until a year or two ago.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Our son never stopped growing. We wouldn't buy long pants for school until it got cold cause he would've gotten too tall for them bf he could wear them. He's finally leveled off at 6ft, I hope.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. I was pretty unbreakable up until a year or two ago.


I was 11 when that one happened...long story.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

OK, one more. Me getting choked by some dude. Recognize him?


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. I was pretty unbreakable up until a year or two ago.



I'm still unbreakable at 34, my job tends to test it just about every day xP

You and I are the same height so... maybe I've still got a few good years left xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> I'm still unbreakable at 34, my job tends to test it just about every day xP
> 
> You and I are the same height so... maybe I've still got a few good years left xD


Yeah. My job is what has done this to me. Plumbers(last ten years or so) and insulation/fireproofing installers(15 years prior) tend to have to work on their knees a lot. And of course when I was younger, I thought myself to be indestructible and didn't ever wear kneepads. Boy was I stupid.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. My job is what has done this to me. Plumbers(last ten years or so) and insulation/fireproofing installers(15 years prior) tend to have to work on their knees a lot. And of course when I was younger, I thought myself to be indestructible and didn't ever wear kneepads. Boy was I stupid.



Oh gawd... I feel it, man. I've been in just about every construction trade there is and then moved to the oilfield and now I'm more toward environmental remediation and cleanup.

Hard work but it's all kept me in decent shape+good money+I've had fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Oh gawd... I feel it, man. I've been in just about every construction trade there is and then moved to the oilfield and now I'm more toward environmental remediation and cleanup.
> 
> Hard work but it's all kept me in decent shape+good money+I've had fun.


Don't ever get out of shape, because that shit is hard to get back to.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't ever get out of shape, because that shit is hard to get back to.


<not a conern. Spend most of my time outside riding my bike, swimming, rollerblading, or running.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't ever get out of shape, because that shit is hard to get back to.



Yeah, I got lazy for two or three months last winter and I've been fighting until now to get back to where I was, haha.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

I could stand to lose around 60 pounds.  So hard to get motivated.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 13, 2016)

I used to be fairly athletic until midway through college. Just didn't feel like going to the gym. But after losing my vehicle I've been walking and riding my bike more, so who knows?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 13, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> I used to be fairly athletic until midway through college. Just didn't feel like going to the gym. But after losing my vehicle I've been walking and riding my bike more, so who knows?


Go hard mode. Start traveling by pogo stick.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes I sleep in a bunny suit sometimes. I also wore this to monster ball and a phobia punk show. Fight me! ~ <3


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 14, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> View attachment 15078
> 
> Yes I sleep in a bunny suit sometimes. I also wore this to monster ball and a phobia punk show. Fight me! ~ <3


That pic immediately reminds me of A Christmas Story.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 14, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That pic immediately reminds me of A Christmas Story.


Yes it does!


----------



## Artruya (Nov 14, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I just really like unconventional pets. Snakes, rats, that kinda stuff.


I'll second that. I've been really thinking about getting an aquarium and having poison dart frogs!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I just can't seem to keep a straight face when taking a pic of myself. Don't know why.


I *was* eating crackers... now they've been spewed all over my keyboard. Because BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## Artruya (Nov 14, 2016)

Gotta love those snapchat filters


----------



## Artruya (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm a nerd.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I *was* eating crackers... now they've been spewed all over my keyboard. Because BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!


Yeah. Every time I try to be even remotely serious for a fraction of a second I end up squirming around instead, as if the body just can't even remotely take in any sort of seriousness. 

I do have some pictures I could upload, but can't be bothered to find them.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Artruya said:


> View attachment 15080 Gotta love those snapchat filters


Like we're living in an anime.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 14, 2016)

It's kind of amazing comparing the people to the likeness of their fursonas cause they're more similar than you'd think


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 14, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That pic immediately reminds me of A Christmas Story.


Oh hell yeah that's why I got it. x3 I want to spray paint all over it for some reason.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 14, 2016)

I look just like my avatar.



Spoiler: ...



In truth, I've been told that I'm quite beautiful/handsome. I won't give away my bodytype, but I'm at least capable of running and skating. I got long hair, unlike most of the generic muthafuckas who wear a skinhead cut. I dress in my own style, usually long clothes like hoodies and black cargo pants, and a graphic t-shirt. For here though, I'm going to keep my mask on. You'll probably never find out how I look unless you're unfortunate enough to meet me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

Fite meh xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 15, 2016)

https://imgur.com/e1y6Dsk


Lyke dis.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 15, 2016)

Fall said:


> Huh. And here I was thinking you'd have a bird..



Shocking, right? Too many cats, plus snakes don't make noise. Both animals are gorgeous though!


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 15, 2016)

Here's the most recent pic I have.  And that's what lives either on my hip or in a bedside holster xD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

You guys got all sorts of guns to go with, while I'm here playing with a spear, a katana, a hammer and a pair of daggers, all made by my dad, and all made of woods xD


----------



## Mobius (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You guys got all sorts of guns to go with, while I'm here playing with a spear, a katana, a hammer and a pair of daggers, all made by my dad, and all made of woods xD


'Muricans have superior handheld weaponry capable of launching ballistic projectiles at supersonic speeds >:3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

Mobius said:


> 'Muricans have superior handheld weaponry capable of launching ballistic projectiles at supersonic speeds >:3


Y'all ladies and gentlemen need a piece of peace, please xD


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You guys got all sorts of guns to go with, while I'm here playing with a spear, a katana, a hammer and a pair of daggers, all made by my dad, and all made of woods xD


I've always felt that swords were more honorable then fire arms....less practical but more honorable ^^   
Walk softly and carry a sharp knife..and a gun...or am I getting that saying wrong xD


----------



## Mobius (Nov 15, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> I've always felt that swords were more honorable then fire arms....less practical but more honorable ^^
> Walk softly and carry a sharp knife..and a gun...or am I getting that saying wrong xD


There is no honor in killing.


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 15, 2016)

Mobius said:


> There is no honor in killing.


9.5 times out of 10 I would agree with that 100%


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> I've always felt that swords were more honorable then fire arms....less practical but more honorable ^^


I wanna join those kendo classes (Japanese swordsmanship-training) so bad...


----------



## Jarren (Nov 15, 2016)

Mobius said:


> There is no honor in killing.


But there is much to be gained from being the one who walks away.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 15, 2016)

Mobius said:


> There is no honor in killing.


wrong. it honors our sun god when we offer the hearts of our enemies.


----------



## Mobius (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I wanna join those kendo classes (Japanese swordsmanship-training) so bad...


Kali stickfighting translates a lot to collapsible batons and bladed weapons like machetes.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

This goes into my year book







I got swag, yo xD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You guys got all sorts of guns to go with, while I'm here playing with a spear, a katana, a hammer and a pair of daggers, all made by my dad, and all made of woods xD





Mobius said:


> 'Muricans have superior handheld weaponry capable of launching ballistic projectiles at supersonic speeds >:3


Guns are fine and all...but i prefer knives, shuriken, and archery. Quick, quiet, and vests don't offer as much protection against them compared to bullets.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Guns are fine and all...but i prefer knives, shuriken, and archery. Quick, quiet, and vests don't offer as much protection against them compared to bullets.


Depends on the vest. If I'm wearing a plate carrier, that'll stop just about anything. Just kevlar? Then I'm screwed


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Depends on the vest. If I'm wearing a plate carrier, that'll stop just about anything. Just kevlar? Then I'm screwed


Plates don't usually cover the sides or the stomach, due to needing room to bend. There's always sweet spots for those who look.  But in a fist fight, knives are much quicker to access than a gun and arguably do more damage.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 15, 2016)

Mobius said:


> There is no honor in killing.


There is when I do it.

:3


----------



## Zipline (Nov 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice Sombrero!


I use it when I am trying to pick up chihuahuas. They are very picky.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 15, 2016)

An old old picture of me, with additional camo stuff removed


----------



## Mobius (Nov 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Guns are fine and all...but i prefer knives, shuriken, and archery. Quick, quiet, and vests don't offer as much protection against them compared to bullets.


Hah, nothing prevents you from carrying both simultaneously!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15143


Very nice pic of you two.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 15, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Very nice pic of you two.


Thank you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 15, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Very nice pic of you two.


Thanks Duran!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

@bhutrflai X @Okami_No_Heishi 
lovely couple


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @bhutrflai X @Okami_No_Heishi
> lovely couple


Thank you, sir!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @bhutrflai X @Okami_No_Heishi
> lovely couple


Thank you Jin!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Thank you, sir!!


"Sir" ? I'm just 21 ; you two are old enough for me to call my parents XD



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thank you Jin!


Yo welcome


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> "Sir" ? I'm just 21 ; you two are old enough for me to call my parents XD
> 
> 
> Yo welcome


I am just used to saying it to everyone. It's a work thing.  

(And it's borderline that we could be your parents. I'm not 40 yet!! He is though! Haha!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (And it's borderline that we could be your parents. I'm not 40 yet!! He is though! Haha!)


I wouldn't mind calling you "mom" and "dad"


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I wouldn't mind calling you "mom" and "dad"


Aww! I'll take that as a compliment! Just like when our kids friends say that we are 'pretty cool'. We're not trying to win any awards, just to be real & raise our kids to be good people.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Aww! I'll take that as a compliment!


Yay ! x3



bhutrflai said:


> just to be real & raise our kids to be good people


that's the main objective that parents should focus on, from what I see


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yay ! x3
> 
> 
> that's the main objective that parents should focus on, from what I see


Yep. It really is.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. It really is.


okie... soooooo a mother panter and a father wolf adopted a kangaroo son
x3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yay ! x3
> 
> 
> that's the main objective that parents should focus on, from what I see


We're trying. And so far, so good. Our kids are actually pretty well adjusted. (But I've always said that the gods must have known that we were gonna be crazy, so they gave us good kids.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> okie... soooooo a mother panter and a father wolf adopted a kangaroo son
> x3


You're so funny!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Just plain American English for me.


You been drinking again? Lol. I think you posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi and @bhutrflai don't mind me calling you daddy and mommy x3



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You been drinking again? Lol. I think you posted this in the wrong thread.


I agree XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi and @bhutrflai don't mind me calling you daddy and mommy x3
> 
> 
> I agree XD


Yeah...no. That's creepy, dude. 


Mom & Dad would be fine. Lol!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah...no. That's creepy, dude.


Whaaaaat ? Me acting like a kid is creepy ? XD
Fine, just "mom" and "dad" then, goodness me XD


----------



## Experimentonomen (Nov 16, 2016)

I look like a greasy ugly slob!


----------



## MT45 (Nov 16, 2016)

This was from my senior pictures about 6 months ago.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

MT45 said:


> This was from my senior pictures about 6 months ago.


Ford Focus SVT?  Sweet!


----------



## MT45 (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Ford Focus SVT?  Sweet!



My SVT wannabe! I got it back in 2014 as a normal ZX5 Focus with 28,000 miles on it. Then I started modding lol. SVT seats, SVT wheels, SVT engine goodies, I love it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

People can't even take a picture of me because I suffer from "Sunglassism": I instantly put on sunglasses when being taken a picture of outside. Makes it really hard to catch me off guard, especially outside. Even if I am smiling like a retard.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> People can't even take a picture of me before I get the sunglasses disease: I instantly put on sunglasses when being taken a picture of outside.


rocking a mean beard! also nice shades.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> rocking a mean beard! also nice shades.


Real men have beards. :3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

it takes patience to grow a beard...and patience is a virtue I don't have time for...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> People can't even take a picture of me because I suffer from "Sunglassism": I instantly put on sunglasses when being taken a picture of outside. Makes it really hard to catch me off guard, especially outside. Even if I am smiling like a retard.



Dat Smirnoff tho.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> "Sir" ? I'm just 21 ; you two are old enough for me to call my parents XD


And you are young enough to be our Grandchild. Weird, huh?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> And you are young enough to be our Grandchild. Weird, huh?


Oh, the joys of being reminded how old we are. Grey muzzles rule!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Oh, the joys of being reminded how old we are. Grey muzzles rule!!


Old fucks telling the young fucks to fuck off! xD


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Oh, the joys of being reminded how old we are. Grey muzzles rule!!


It's not about age, it's about staying relevant to your grandchildren.

My oldest Grandson and I are both musicians. Different genres but we find common ground. It help that I can rock a mean heavy metal backing line.

My Granddaughter works in retail and I've done time in a big mom & pop Hardware store. We can swap stories about that customer from hell. I've had some real winners at Christmas time, people losing track of safety to power up badly strung up lights.

My youngest Grandson is a geek. We really have a lot of common ground here. He's into Steampunk and I'm into fantasy & other worlds.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Old fucks telling the young fucks to fuck off! xD


Get Off My Lawn!

LOL!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> It's not about age, it's about staying relevant to your grandchildren.
> 
> My oldest Grandson and I are both musicians. Different genres but we find common ground. It help that I can rock a mean heavy metal backing line.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!! We are a family of nerds!! (And our kids think we're cool enough that we can hang out with them!!)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That's awesome!! We are a family of nerds!! (And our kids think we're cool enough that we can hang out with them!!)


When the KIDS wanna hang out with their parents you're doing something correctly.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

MT45 said:


> My SVT wannabe! I got it back in 2014 as a normal ZX5 Focus with 28,000 miles on it. Then I started modding lol. SVT seats, SVT wheels, SVT engine goodies, I love it!




 Here's my 1987 Mustang 5.0 LX


----------



## MT45 (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15158 Here's my 1987 Mustang 5.0 LX



Ugh, I'm jealous. There's a Fox for sale near me, but it has a crap ton of miles and it is rusted out. I love yours though!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

MT45 said:


> Ugh, I'm jealous. There's a Fox for sale near me, but it has a crap ton of miles and it is rusted out. I love yours though!


My fox has 110,000 original miles. Bought it from the 2nd owner. He only had the car for 15 months. The first owner owned it for 28 years ( so I was told). It's not quite perfect. Upon closer inspection, it has mild surface rust inside the rear wheel openings as well as underneath. But it's a pretty damn solid car. Still got balls.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> My fox has 110,000 original miles. Bought it from the 2nd owner. He only had the car for 15 months. The first owner owned it for 28 years ( so I was told). It's not quite perfect. Upon closer inspection, it has mild surface rust inside the rear wheel openings as well as underneath. But it's a pretty damn solid car. Still got balls.


I'll let you know...I drive the most bitchen big wheel around.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 16, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> An old old picture of me, with additional camo stuff removed


I don't get it, why did this got so many likes


----------



## MT45 (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> My fox has 110,000 original miles. Bought it from the 2nd owner. He only had the car for 15 months. The first owner owned it for 28 years ( so I was told). It's not quite perfect. Upon closer inspection, it has mild surface rust inside the rear wheel openings as well as underneath. But it's a pretty damn solid car. Still got balls.



Can't go wrong with that 302! Would love to put one of those in my Focus.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

I always get yelled at for not wearing a hard hat...also taking pictures while I work doesn't help.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> View attachment 15164
> I always get yelled at for not wearing a hard hat...also taking pictures while I work doesn't help.


That hair is real magical though... So you're putting your safety at risk? worth it, I say!!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> That hair is real magical though... So you're putting your safety at risk? worth it, I say!!


Haha thank you, my hair is actually why more fucked up at work then you think from dirt and sweat. I also look so tired...that day was awful! ;3;


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I always get yelled at for not wearing a hard hat...also taking pictures while I work doesn't help.


mmmmm flannel.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Fite meh XD


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Fite meh XD


Fuck I'm thin but hell yeah I'll fight you!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Fuck I'm thin but hell yeah I'll fight you!


You're in the Game, Boi !
XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

We went to Wal Mart with our tails on. Good fun.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Mii








Me looking drowsy uwu


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Spoiler: Mii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat hair tho >w<


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15167 We went to Wal Mart with our tails on. Good fun.


You're too old for that stuff, dad...
Joke, joke XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You're too old for that stuff, dad...
> Joke, joke XD


Lol! You're only as old as you feel. I guess that makes me about 12 years old most of the time. But I feel about 200 years old when I wake up in the mornings.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

Keanu Reeves or Steven Seagal, depending on how I have my hair.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! You're only as old as you feel. I guess that makes me about 12 years old most of the time. But I feel about 200 years old when I wake up in the mornings.


Here, lemme give you a massage, dad






Don't worry, dad, I haven't broken anyone's bones yet LOL


----------



## Zipline (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15143


:O I was in the background of that picture!

i was cosplaying as a car


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> i was cosplaying as a car


carsplay


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> :O I was in the background of that picture!
> 
> i was cosplaying as a car


Stop stalking us!!!!!!(jk)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stop stalking us!!!!!!(jk)


jeeeeez, dad...
LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Nice getup you guys! Lookin' sharp.


Thank you, by the way.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15072 OK, one more. Me getting choked by some dude. Recognize him?


Who is that! He looks freaking really familiar.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who is that! He looks freaking really familiar.


Kane Hodder.  He played Jason Voorhees In Friday the 13th parts 7 and 8, Jason Goes to Hell, and Jason X.  Met him at a horror convention.  He squeezed my neck pretty tight.  My reaction is real.  He kinda hurt me, but I loved it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Mobius said:


> There is no honor in killing.


I beg to differ.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Here, lemme give you a massage, dad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that part taken care of. I've been a massage therapist for over 12yrs!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I've got that part taken care of. I've been a massage therapist for over 12yrs!!


okie then, mom 
maybe next time you and I can massage his tail him together LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> I look like a greasy ugly slob!


Meh. We all have those days.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> People can't even take a picture of me because I suffer from "Sunglassism": I instantly put on sunglasses when being taken a picture of outside. Makes it really hard to catch me off guard, especially outside. Even if I am smiling like a retard.


You remind me of Zach Galifianakis, from the Hangover movies!! (Or a Secret Service guy who just clocked out.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You remind me of Zach Galifianakis, from the Hangover movies!! (Or a Secret Service guy who just clocked out.)


Believe it or not, I am neither.   I am however an SS operative..
I sometimes hear I am very similar to Zach for some reason.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> okie then, mom
> maybe next time you and I can massage his tail him together LOL


Sorry. I work alone. Always have.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Sorry. I work alone. Always have.


*fake whiny young teenager voice* no exception to your own son ?
hehe, joke, joke, mom... you're the boss, LOL


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 17, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> View attachment 15164
> I always get yelled at for not wearing a hard hat...also taking pictures while I work doesn't help.


Damn, you look ridiculously familiar ..hhmm same state.... you wouldn't happen to have a older sibling that went to CHS do you ?? xD


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> Damn, you look ridiculously familiar ..hhmm same state.... you wouldn't happen to have a older sibling that went to CHS do you ?? xD


I don't think so xD unless you know a person of the name Zoe or Levi then no. Yes I'm apparently in ever town state and country. Your in Oregon? :3


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 17, 2016)

Dang I knew 2 Levi's so maybe lol.  Was class of 04.  Yep good ol Oregon.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> Dang I knew 2 Levi's so maybe lol.  Was class of 04.  Yep good ol Oregon.


Haha, ya bend oregon...although I'm only 20 so we where all in kindergarten. ^w^ you might be older.


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 17, 2016)

Gotcha, was like, did I go to school with this guys brother lol. I used to live in the central point / methford area but got outta there as soon as possible, then moved back, then got out again but stayed in state this time around xD


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> Gotcha, was like, did I go to school with this guys brother lol. I used to live in the central point / methford area but got outta there as soon as possible, then moved back, then got out again but stayed in state this time around xD


Methford, oregon, meth, meth everywhere.


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 17, 2016)

Sadly true, that one of the main reasons I left that town.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> Sadly true, that one of the main reasons I left that town.


It's pretty ramped here as well, for every one and 5 citizen chances are they did meth. I've seen people go because of it, I rather have them on heroin then that shit. But things have gotten better with time.


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 17, 2016)

Yea, lost a few friends over the years to both. Sadly H is getting popular again up here >.< like whyyy we have legal cannabis just smoke a joint and drink a beer instead... Baked not fried, it's the healthy choice.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Spoiler: Mii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hands you pillow*

Here, you sleep :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 17, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hands you pillow*
> 
> Here, you sleep :3


naaw, it's too late now but.....
okay. *takes pillow*
zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2016)

https://imgur.com/Cfm96Cd


That one time a few months ago when I visited Washington, D.C. (it was awesome!)



https://imgur.com/Lv7AiH2


And when my niece decided to be a creeper and grab Einstein's nipple xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> https://imgur.com/Cfm96Cd
> 
> 
> That one time a few months ago when I visited Washington, D.C. (it was awesome!)
> ...


Well, SOMEONE has to grab his nipples. xD

Such a large monument. Wonder if you could make a large waterslide out of it..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, SOMEONE has to grab his nipples. xD
> 
> Such a large monument. Wonder if you could make a large waterslide out of it..



Hahah!!! I looked at the photo afterwards and I was like, WTF niece, you are such a creeper! And she just giggled maniacally and did it again. However, that's probably not the worst poor Einstein's been molested lololol.

That would be a huuuuuuuge water slide! I'd go down it!


----------



## Emma The Kitty (Nov 17, 2016)

hot
jk jk


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hahah!!! I looked at the photo afterwards and I was like, WTF niece, you are such a creeper! And she just giggled maniacally and did it again. However, that's probably not the worst poor Einstein's been molested lololol.
> 
> That would be a huuuuuuuge water slide! I'd go down it!


10/10 best and biggest waterslide. With a bit of nipple touching here and there.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> 10/10 best and biggest waterslide. With a bit of nipple touching here and there.



Must. Not. Giggle. Too. Loudly. At. Desk.

Bahahhaha!


----------



## Akinyi (Nov 17, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> View attachment 15006
> 
> This one is the most recent pic.


You look so much like my boyfriend it's creeping me out...


----------



## Akinyi (Nov 17, 2016)

Tiny me.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2016)

Akinyi said:


> View attachment 15175
> Tiny me.



Hi, tiny you!

*waves*


----------



## Julen (Nov 17, 2016)

Actually decided to post a picture of me. so yeah.


 That's me, at my current age of 12. also known as generic white boy number 5318, walking crippling depression, human disgrace and Big Smoke from San Andreas.

I also got this Best Squatting Gopnik Award


Deal with my Cheeki Breeki. You western spy.


Am i kewl yet?
Can i die in peace now?
Can someone end my sorrow now?


Please


----------



## Garruuk (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello it me


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 17, 2016)

Look at that scarf


----------



## Akinyi (Nov 19, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi, tiny you!
> 
> *waves*


Hello XD


----------



## Julen (Nov 19, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Look at that scarf


Now that's what i call swag


----------



## Tao (Nov 19, 2016)

Here's me shaved, which I'll probably return to next year


----------



## Zipline (Nov 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> Actually decided to post a picture of me. so yeah.View attachment 15178 That's me, at my current age of 12. also known as generic white boy number 5318, walking crippling depression, human disgrace and Big Smoke from San Andreas.
> 
> 
> Am i kewl yet?
> ...


Where is your fur?? D:
I hope you didn't shave it off, you would look silly.


----------



## Julen (Nov 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Where is your fur?? D:
> I hope you didn't shave it off, you would look silly.


Y-yeah... My fur... Eeeeeh..... Because i do have fur... H-heheh... *nervous laughter*


----------



## Zipline (Nov 19, 2016)

Akinyi said:


> You look so much like my boyfriend it's creeping me out...


I get that a lot too about my girlfriend.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I get that a lot too about my girlfriend.


Well ain't she a dish?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well ain't she a dish?!


Sure as hell is a dish for the Chinese. :3


----------



## SodaBubbles (Nov 22, 2016)

Granted this is from Halloween, but it's my most recent


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sure as hell is a dish for the Chinese. :3


Oh, yu wan ster fri?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> Granted this is from Halloween, but it's my most recent


Love the necklace!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Nov 22, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi 

Thanks! I think it's my favorite necklace of mine. ♥ deer skulls


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15293


He was so happy!! Then I told him he couldn't buy it. Hahaha!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> He was so happy!! Then I told him he couldn't buy it. Hahaha!!


She is a cat after all.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15294


I want a hippopotamus for xmas. Only a hippopotamus will do. No crocdiles, no rhinoceroseses. I only like hippopotamuseses. And hippopotamuseses like me too!


----------



## Inzoreno (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


>


Wow! Cool Owl!


----------



## Inzoreno (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Cool Owl!


Thank you! She means a great deal to me.


----------



## Zipline (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sure as hell is a dish for the Chinese. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Thank you! She means a great deal to me.


She is beautiful.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Thank you! She means a great deal to me.


She's beautiful! How long have you been flying her?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Zipline said:


>


You're silly.


----------



## Inzoreno (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> She's beautiful! How long have you been flying her?


Well we don't fly her, she is blind. But I have been her caretaker for over four years now.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Well we don't fly her, she is blind. But I have been her caretaker for over four years now.


Wow! You are awesome for doing that!! I've read many books w/ falconers as characters, & we try to watch the Birds of Prey show at our local RenFest every year. They really are magnificent creatures!!


----------



## Inzoreno (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Wow! You are awesome for doing that!! I've read many books w/ falconers as characters, & we try to watch the Birds of Prey show at our local RenFest every year. They really are magnificent creatures!!


Yep, I do volunteer work for the Carolina Raptor Center, which works to promote the conservation of raptors and their environment. As part of my responsibilities, my Barred Owl there is one of the two birds I get to work with on a closer level than most volunteers do. I've been trained to handle her, bring her out and do some minor health checks on her.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Yep, I do volunteer work for the Carolina Raptor Center, which works to promote the conservation of raptors and their environment. As part of my responsibilities, my Barred Owl there is one of the two birds I get to work with on a closer level than most volunteers do. I've been trained to handle her, bring her out and do some minor health checks on her.


Very cool!! I've always wanted to do that kind of thing. Just never made the time. Maybe once my kids are grown.


----------



## Elf-cat (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow, so many face reveals... I won't do a face reveal.
For now, this is what I look like...

www.furaffinity.net: Yoah-cat costume 1.5 by Yoah-cat


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 23, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


>







That owl looks kinda blazed, or maybe a lil sleepy

I like her.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> That owl looks kinda blazed, or maybe a lil sleepy
> 
> I like her.


She's blind, silly.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 23, 2016)

I found this cool ass dress at the thrift shop, I love baby blue. No I'm not a cross dresser, I just like wearing grunge cloths or dresses... because... yeah... I'm just cool. ^~^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

i like the way the tape holding my screen together makes my selfies look fuzzy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I found this cool ass dress at the thrift shop, I love baby blue. No I'm not a cross dresser, I just like wearing grunge cloths or dresses... because... yeah... I'm just cool. ^~^View attachment 15295


Nice dress!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice dress!


Why thank you! See this guy gets it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Why thank you! See this guy gets it!


If you want to wear a dress, WEAR THAT DRESS!!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 23, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I found this cool ass dress at the thrift shop, I love baby blue. No I'm not a cross dresser, I just like wearing grunge cloths or dresses... because... yeah... I'm just cool. ^~^View attachment 15295


omg you're so cute in that!! x3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

Holy fucking shit, people. I actually managed to find a pic of myself. That has a tiny fraction of seriousness to it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Holy fucking shit, people. I actually managed to find a pic of myself. That has a tiny fraction of seriousness to it.


Dude! You so look like a viking!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Dude! You so look like a viking!!


Just need an axe, a shield, some armor and a helmet..


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Just need an axe, a shield, some armor and a helmet..


Yep, and some fur & a big boat!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yep, and some fur & a big boat!


And go and plunder, rape and kill on the British shores for decades before finding out that I like the people I plunder, rape and murder.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Just need an axe, a shield, some armor and a helmet..


Just curious...do they have festivals out there that celebrate the vikings? 

Like we have Renaissance Festivals out here, where 95% is full re-enactment, with a little modern technology thrown in (ie: the vendors must use the Good Queen's Magical WiFi signal when they accept a credit card for a purchase, and the food prep.) But otherwise, it's a total time warp.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Just curious...do they have festivals out there that celebrate the vikings?
> 
> Like we have Renaissance Festivals out here, where 95% is full re-enactment, with a little modern technology thrown in (ie: the vendors must use the Good Queen's Magical WiFi signal when they accept a credit card for a purchase, and the food prep.) But otherwise, it's a total time warp.


And we get to talk like the Monty Python players as much as we like!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Just curious...do they have festivals out there that celebrate the vikings?
> 
> Like we have Renaissance Festivals out here, where 95% is full re-enactment, with a little modern technology thrown in (ie: the vendors must use the Good Queen's Magical WiFi signal when they accept a credit card for a purchase, and the food prep.) But otherwise, it's a total time warp.


No. But we have museums. We also have an area, don't remember where, where they dress up as vikings and show history through clever animatronics. And some random dragon thrown in. Or was it Kraken? Don't remember. Was like 9 at the time.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I look pretty cute in this pic ^_^


Spoiler: Another one?!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm probably the dog in this picture.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> I'm probably the dog in this picture.


Love your jacket!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> I'm probably the dog in this picture.


Great pic!! Haha! Love the doggies expression!! And I agree, that is a bad ass jacket!!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Great pic!! Haha! Love the doggies expression!! And I agree, that is a bad ass jacket!!


Haha thank you!  I also studded that jacket myself. X)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> Haha thank you!  I also studded that jacket myself. X)


Damn!! Looks good from what I see!! 

I love your profile pic too, btw! Steampunk is amazing!! Do you make all your costume stuff?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15327


It's just a territorial thing, my love. Gotta make sure all the people checking out your ass know that you're already spoken for.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It's just a territorial thing, my love. Gotta make sure all the people checking out your ass know that you're already spoken for.


----------



## Royn (Nov 24, 2016)

What one looks like far second to what one is like.  rrowf.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

Royn said:


> What one looks like far second to what one is like.  rrowf.


Awoooooooooooo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Royn (Nov 24, 2016)

lol, by the mind, OkaBhu, Two you are so one it hurts my eyes to look at you.  Cherish that highly.  Rare, excellent stuff, that.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

I prefer this pic to the one Okami posted earlier.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 24, 2016)

Meee


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 24, 2016)

So I won't post a picture of myself, but from the INTENSE RESEARCH I've done, I kinda look like a r63 version of Joel from Vinesause.





So basically this minus the facial hair and add some tits.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I prefer this pic to the one Okami posted earlier.
> 
> View attachment 15333


That's a very nice picture of you two. Seriously.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That's a very nice picture of you two. Seriously.


Thanks buddy! It was a great day! Haven't seen my mom's family in over ten years. And the weather was fangtastic!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That's a very nice picture of you two. Seriously.


Thanks, Duran!! It was a really good day!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15333



And typical Okami...a beer & a cig in hand in almost every pic!


----------



## Royn (Nov 25, 2016)

OW my eyes!  Like looking through unfocused telescope!  Cant tell where one ends and other begins you Okibhu!  LOL


----------



## Tao (Nov 25, 2016)

Lucky Penny said:


> So I won't post a picture of myself, but from the INTENSE RESEARCH I've done, I kinda look like a r63 version of Joel from Vinesause.
> 
> So basically this minus the facial hair and add some tits.



I can't help but imagine Joel with boobs now, facial hair and all. Nice to see another Vinesauce fan though!


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 25, 2016)

I secretly look like James McAvoy. I am going to grow up to look like Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

I gots a haircut


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 25, 2016)

Rant said:


> This is me and my soft tacos, Coyote and Aiden


Awe so cute!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15348 I gots a haircut


....You removed the only hair you had left?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ....You removed the only hair you had left?


If you saw me with my afro, you would know why I like my head shaved.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Awe so cute!


Soft tacos!!!


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 25, 2016)

Me IRL 
#legitme


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Me IRL
> #legitme


Nice!


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice!


Thank you


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Me IRL
> #legitme


Damn, you thin brah. Gotta put on some weight.


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn, you thin brah. Gotta put on some weight.


Wind is my everyday enemy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Thank you


Nice hair. Kinda looks like me.


----------



## Tao (Nov 26, 2016)

(Facial) Hare today, gone tomorrow!



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2016)

Tao said:


> (Facial) Hare today, gone tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hare hare! xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Lights are up!!! Tree's almost done.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15376 Lights are up!!! Tree's almost done.


Beautiful house and decorations!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Beautiful house and decorations!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 2, 2016)

Ah yes, the festive indoor-dog-toilet/cat tower/holly jolly fire hazard.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Ah yes, the festive indoor-dog-toilet/cat tower/holly jolly fire hazard.


Lol. All the above!! Next year we're getting a real tree!


----------



## Jarren (Dec 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> holly jolly fire hazard.


I've found my new favorite holiday phrase


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2016)

This is the culmination of every type of hair onto one head. If it gets any longer than this, I can't manage it.


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> This is the culmination of every type of hair onto one head. If it gets any longer than this, I can't manage it.



I'm jealous of those sideburns, man.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Tao said:


> I'm jealous of those sideburns, man.


It's the farthest I'll go with facial hair for now, as I'm not sure many people are fond of a blonde beard/mustache.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> It's the farthest I'll go with facial hair for now, as I'm not sure many people are fond of a blonde beard/mustache.


goatees are always an option, look at Charlie Hunman if you disagree.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

It's chilly!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 4, 2016)

Typical French guy browsing the internet  :


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Typical French guy browsing the internet  :
> View attachment 15485


Dude! You do look French! Pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Typical French guy browsing the internet  :
> View attachment 15485


By the way, just watched Sherlock Holmes. You look like Jude Law! And THAT is a good thing Brother!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15376 Lights are up!!! Tree's almost done.


Unless you do shit like in this video:





I ain't gonna like. :3


----------



## Royn (Dec 4, 2016)

Completely photophobic.  Theres not many at all photos of this Otterish Sergal.  Ill describe me.  6 foot even.  DARK dark brown fur,. Iceberg blue eyes that shift shades moodily/seasonally.  Lean athletic build.   I get alot of "You look like this person I know!"  SO!  Fairly generically featured.  Sarachaga, place the hat on the ground and step away from it.  MINE!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 4, 2016)

Royn said:


> Sarachaga, place the hat on the ground and step away from it.  MINE!



Neverrrr! Without the hat I lose all of my powers!

Also from your description, I know at least three guys that look like you. And blue eyes are dope.

@Okami_No_Heishi : I'm the furry version of Jude Law now  .Without the acting skills.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 4, 2016)

my corporeal for would drive you insane.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Unless you do shit like in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me. That shits too overboard. I am a traditionalist, not some Californian looking for attention.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15507



 I was terrified of Santa when I was little... not really sure why! The only Santa I was cool with was when my late Grandpa would dress up as him haha


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 5, 2016)

All my Christmases now consist of me letting people know i didnt get them stuff cause i gotta save money =/


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 5, 2016)

I have skin and hair. Shocking, I know.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Carbyne (Dec 5, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


Having a cuteness overload (>~<)


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

Got a good pic of this amazing artist in Latvia


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Fite meh XD


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Fite meh XD


I might be hungover but i wont turn down a challenge hahaha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I might be hungover but i wont turn down a challenge hahaha


oh you on, mister, lololol


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> oh you on, mister, lololol


Ive been known to throw down...well get thrown down hahaha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Ive been known to throw down...well get thrown down hahaha


those be fighting words m8 hehehe


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

You kids stop fighting!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


Awwwwwww! So cute!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You kids stop fighting!!!


But but daaaaad ! *points at @biscuitfister * He started it first !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> But but daaaaad ! *points at @biscuitfister * He started it first !


Come on son, you know you started it. Go stand in the corner!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on son, you know you started it. Go stand in the corner!


No I didn't, dad, it was just a joke DX


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on son, you know you started it. Go stand in the corner!


Now now dear. They hadn't started fighting yet, they were just blowing some hot air. Standing in the corner won't do it. I think they just need to clean out the garage & see if they can work out their problems by the time they're done.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I think they just need to clean out the garage & see if they can work out their problems by the time they're done.


omg not the garage, mom... not the garage !
*runs to his room* you'll never catch me aliiiiive !


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

I just want to have fun dad =,(


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I just want to have fun dad =,(


*takes @biscuitfister to the room with him*
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... dad ain't gonna know a thing here, hehehehehe


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *takes @biscuitfister to the room with him*
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... dad ain't gonna know a thing here, hehehehehe


We gotta be extra quite hehehe 
*pulls out morningstar*
Engarde!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

*busts out a spear*





Prepare to GIT REKT M8 !


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

*drinks some whiskey*
I am the one who best


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Fite meh XD



Whoa these are some dope looking weapons.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> *drinks some whiskey*
> I am the one who best


Oh you're so on...
*runs out of the room* @Okami_No_Heishi DAAAAAD ! HE'S DRINKING !
#BlackmailTooGood



Sarachaga said:


> Whoa these are some dope looking weapons.


if you mean the spear up there, then ye, I drew it myself


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

Tattle tale!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin : Actually I was referring to the weapons in the photo. But yeah, the spear looks great too


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Tattle tale!!!


oh no sir, I know whisky when I smell one =w=



Sarachaga said:


> @Jin-Lust-4-Sin : Actually I was referring to the weapons in the photo. But yeah, the spear looks great too


Hehe, thanks ; the wooden spear in the photo was made by my dad, around 170cm long


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Alright! That's it! *hands you both a shovel* Get in the backyard, NOW!!! *points at the ground* I want a hole 6 feet by 6 feet, 6 feet deep! You killed a flea while horsing around and now you're both gonna bury it. GET TO IT!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alright! That's it! *hands you both a shovel* Get in the backyard, NOW!!! *points at the ground* I want a hole 6 feet by 6 feet, 6 feet deep! You killed a flea while horsing around and now you're both gonna bury it. GET TO IT!!


*whimpers* but but daaaaad !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

And while your at it, drop the liquer bottle and weapons in the hole too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *whimpers* but but daaaaad !


That hole aint gonna dig itself!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That hole aint gonna dig itself!


Come on, daaaaad, it was just a flea that I didn't even hit, I swear--



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And while your at it, drop the liquer bottle and weapons in the hole too.


Nuuuuuuuuuu, not my spear, I need it for the incoming martial art tournament DX


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

But...but...we were only joshing around =,(


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> But...but...we were only joshing around =,(


Dad REKT us T_T


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

"But I CAN'T DO IT! I so tiredd..."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> But...but...we were only joshing around =,(


Joshing around? You killed a bug!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> "But I CAN'T DO IT! I so tiredd..."View attachment 15611


*hands you a third shovel* Look kids, someone to help you!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Joshing around? You killed a bug!!


I was just helping my bro get that flea off his fur, dad, I swear ! Me did good thing !



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hands you a third shovel* Look kids, someone to help you!


But but daaad, (s)he didn't do nothing wrong !


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 11, 2016)

Omg xD


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 11, 2016)

I look like myself


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Omg xD


Yyyyeeeeeaaah, my dad is a bit sensitive xD


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

*instinctively takes shovel but wonders, why did i take it? Stares down at feet and mumbles*
Why did _I _get wrapped up in this?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

GOTCHA!!! Now put down the damn shovels and go play video games or something! And one of you bring me a beer on your way!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> GOTCHA!!! Now put down the damn shovels and go play video games or something!


Wow...
Wooooow...



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And one of you bring me a beer on your way!


Beer isn't good for your health, dad ; you need this


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> GOTCHA!!! Now put down the damn shovels and go play video games or something! And one of you bring me a beer on your way!


*realizes we've been pardoned, expression slowly transforms into a big mischievous grin, grabs shovel in both hands now and lowers into a fighting stance*
Let's go!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

True story :

There was a time when I went shopping with my mom. At one moment, we stopped by the section with the cooking equipment, such as frying pans, pots, and such. I pulled out a pair of kitchen knives from the shelf and held them in a reverse-grip pose (simply literally because I felt like it), and all the customers in the vicinity immediately stepped like 2 meters away from me.

Yeah, true story right there... but 'tis no strangers for...
Thug Life


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> *realizes we've been pardoned, expression slowly transforms into a big mischievous grin, grabs shovel in both hands now and lowers into a fighting stance*
> Let's go!!


*readies the spear*
Oh bring it, fella !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

*steps between you both* Uh, forgetting something? *hold out hand, palm up* Beer? Now!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *steps between you both* Uh, forgetting something? *hold out hand, palm up* Beer? Now!


*puts in his father's paw a bottle of pepsi, then makes puppy face*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Hardcore dish-finishers :
http://m.ranker.com/list/people-eating-food-wrong/ashley-reign


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *puts in his father a bottle of pepsi, then makes puppy face*


*going for brownie points*
He's a grown-up, he can have a beer if he wants one! *lowers voice* Just one though.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> *going for brownie points*
> He's a grown-up, he can have a beer if he wants one! *lowers voice* Just one though.


Nuuuuu


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Nuuuuu


*Picks up shovel again*
If I win, Mr. wolf gets a beer!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> *Picks up shovel again*
> If I win, Mr. wolf gets a beer!!!


If I win, my dad gets milk ! >: P


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

*mumbles under breath* Kids.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

*hesitates, then drops shovel, ears drooping*
You win, I don't wanna fight anybody


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Y'all are crazy! Every last one of ya! Always starting shit when I'm not around!!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Y'all are crazy! Every last one of ya! Always starting shit when I'm not around!!


Only cause we know you wouldn't let us get away with it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Y'all are crazy! Every last one of ya! Always starting shit when I'm not around!!


I Love You Bhutrflai!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Bhutrflai!!


I Love You Okami!!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 11, 2016)

Eh. Here's one from the chaotic mess that was my and another guy's first attempts at printing with Ka-Blam. I got his proof copy and he got mine... with somebody else's story sandwiched in the middle of mine.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Always starting shit when I'm not around!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Bhutrflai!!





bhutrflai said:


> I Love You Okami!!


And the award "Couple of The Year" goes to...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And the award "Couple of The Year" goes to...


Thank you Jin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thank you Jin.


Hardly any couple like you and mom there, dad 
Okie so me and my ex were like that all the time, too, LOL


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

A potato.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> A potato.


*reading chat.. scrolling down... sees this... RIP my lungs*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> *reading chat.. scrolling down... sees this... RIP my lungs*


I declare war on your lungs, after I'm done with the Moon.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I declare war on your lungs, after I'm done with the Moon.


What xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

That's what we do, we declare war on everything while looking like potato's at the same time. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I declare war on your lungs


I thought only cigarettes do that ? XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I thought only cigarettes do that ? XD


We declare war on them too, they take our glory!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> We declare war on them too, they take our glory!


*braces self for impact*
I didn't sign up for this shiet are you kidding me !? XD


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 11, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>



Wow, I was not expecting that many people to like this.

That's not even my ferret.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I thought only cigarettes do that ? XD


They do. Dont smoke kids! It's way bad for you. And addictive as heroin and crack and meth. DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Wow, I was not expecting that many people to like this.
> 
> That's not even my ferret.


It's a cure ferret! Furries like cute animals.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They do. Dont smoke kids! It's way bad for you. And addictive as heroin and crack and meth. DON'T DO IT!!


Naaah, don't worry, dad, I don't even drink coffee


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Naaah, don't worry, dad, I don't even drink coffee


Coffee! My life blood to productive living!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I don't even drink coffee


This is heresy! Now I'm ready to fight


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 11, 2016)

For shits and giggles :^P


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> This is heresy! Now I'm ready to fight







Bring it !


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Bring it !


Wait! I'm having second thoughts . Fighting is overrated . Let's do a coffee drinking contest


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> For shits and giggles :^P


Pawsome suit!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome suit!!


made it myself as a first-timer project :^>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> made it myself as a first-timer project :^>


Omg! Great job!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> made it myself as a first-timer project :^>



Good Job! It looks great!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Wait! I'm having second thoughts . Fighting is overrated . Let's do a coffee drinking contest


Yuck !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Coffee! My life blood to productive living!


Daaaaad, you're a wolf, you can't drink it !
Milk is better for ye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Daaaaad, you're a wolf, you can't drink it !
> Milk is better for ye


Milk is more fattening.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Milk is more fattening.


Still better than coffee, dad =w=
You're a wolf, coffee should be a no-no for ye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Still better than coffee, dad =w=
> You're a wolf, coffee should be a no-no for ye


But I am an old wolf who needs the caffeine.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 12, 2016)

Coffee is the only thing that doesn't make me want to murder people when i wake up in the morning, in fact im makin myself some right now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Coffee is the only thing that doesn't make me want to murder people when i wake up in the morning, in fact im makin myself some right now


Good morning Biscuit! You're getting up, and we're going to bed. Lol


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Biscuit! You're getting up, and we're going to bed. Lol


Hahaha hope you have a wonderfull night i got a looooong day ahead of me


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But I am an old wolf who needs the caffeine.










biscuitfister said:


> Coffee is the only thing that doesn't make me want to murder people when i wake up in the morning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Hahaha hope you have a wonderfull night i got a looooong day ahead of me


Have a good day Biscuit. Hope everything goes smoothly Brother.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have a good day Biscuit. Hope everything goes smoothly Brother.


So is @biscuitfister your brother or your son like in the previous posts when I pillow-fought with him ? LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


Good night Jin! Time for these Furries to go to bed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So is @biscuitfister your brother or your son like in the previous posts when I pillow-fought with him ? LOL


You're silly Jin!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good night Jin! Time for these Furries to go to bed.


Aye, g'night, dad... and good luck sleeping with all those coffee LOL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're silly Jin!


Hehe, ye know me, dad... just a big silly kangaroo fo' ye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Aye, g'night, dad... and good luck sleeping with all those coffee LOL


Thanks. But the beer relaxes me from the caffeine. No worries.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

My not-so-amused look...


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


looks like a comfy coat


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> looks like a comfy coat


Aye, my favorite black jacket


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm on the right with the Hard Rock t-shirt :


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 12, 2016)

HALP! I CAN'T BE SERIOUS FOR MORE THAN A SECOND!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey, I got a clean shave! who's cute af now?! >:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 12, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hey, I got a clean shave! who's cute af now?! >:3
> View attachment 15629


You tried different beards?

Like shaving and keeping different looks of your beard?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You tried different beards?
> 
> Like shaving and keeping different looks of your beard?


no actually, I haven't. mostly because I couldn't be bothered with the maintenance of it :L
I'll be real here, I had a beard because I really didn't want to have to shave and I just happened to have decent beard genes xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 12, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> no actually, I haven't. mostly because I couldn't be bothered with the maintenance of it :L
> I'll be real here, I had a beard because I really didn't want to have to shave and I just happened to have decent beard genes xD


Hahaha. xD

Long live laziness.

Also, beard genes ftw.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 12, 2016)

I have mine too! And hey guys xD


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I have mine too! And hey guys xD


Nice half-face!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 12, 2016)

Ikr xD That was take a month ago, when my hair was cool!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice facial hair.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks :3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

And now for a change of topic...
"What does your fursona look like ?"


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And now for a change of topic...
> "What does your fursona look like ?"


Dog version of Star Lord.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Dog version of Star Lord.


Mine is kangaroo-raptor


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

My dad @Okami_No_Heishi is on my shirt !


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2016)

We already have a Fursona thread.. This is for your real self.


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 14, 2016)

Assuming pictures abused with purikura stickers are allowed;






:v


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Me IRL





My sona





... close enough LOL


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Me IRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spy cookies :3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I spy cookies :3


they're biscuits, and they're MY biscuits, fella
hehehe


----------



## Caraid (Dec 15, 2016)

I look convincingly human.






... I need to do something about this hair.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> they're biscuits, and they're MY biscuits, fella
> hehehe



*lady

(I'm a girl, not a fella xD)

They look like the golden oreos


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> *lady
> 
> (I'm a girl, not a fella xD)
> 
> They look like the golden oreos


I thought they were cookies, too.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I thought they were cookies, too.





aloveablebunny said:


> They look like the golden oreos


I dunno what's it called in eng cuz it's a type of traditional snack only in vietnam ; rough translation is "coin biscuit" simply because it's small and round lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I dunno what's it called in eng cuz it's a type of traditional snack only in vietnam ; rough translation is "coin biscuit" simply because it's small and round lol


Are they sweet? Like a cookie? Or salty, like a cracker?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are they sweet? Like a cookie? Or salty, like a cracker?


they're like pancakes when you add a bit of sugar in the mix to add a flavor in, dad


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> they're like pancakes when you add a bit of sugar in the mix to add a flavor in, dad


Cool. Sounds like a cookie.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cool. Sounds like a cookie.


way more crunchy than a cookie, yeah ; just... not as sweet


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

I swear every time we talk about food of any kind, I get hungry. And I ate not long ago. x_x


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I swear every time we talk about food of any kind, I get hungry. And I ate not long ago. x_x


here, I got some fo' ye


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> here, I got some fo' ye



Ommmmmggggggggg. Torture!! All I have in my bag is a bunch of healthy stuff... this looks way tastier u___u


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Ommmmmggggggggg. Torture!! All I have in my bag is a bunch of healthy stuff... this looks way tastier u___u


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 16, 2016)

Better image! Me


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 16, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> View attachment 15666 Better image! Me


Hawt


----------



## Artruya (Dec 19, 2016)

If you see a wolf/husky mix driving a fedex truck, don't freak out. It's just me


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry I don't have a better pic...also, hi everybody!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895602597241445


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

Artruya said:


> View attachment 15711 If you see a wolf/husky mix driving a fedex truck, don't freak out. It's just me


*freaks out that it's truck* 
Hey there!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Sorry I don't have a better pic...also, hi everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facebook link won't work


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 19, 2016)

Dammit that didn't work hang on...


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 19, 2016)

And here's a better looking one when I was younger


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

There we go!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, we cray cray!


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> There we go!


I was waaay younger in that 2nd pic tho just fyi


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hail to the king, baby


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hail to the king, baby


Nevah!!


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hail to the king, baby


Ooh, Fabulous!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hail to the king, baby


Ever seen the movie Push? You look like a Bleeder. Pawsome.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15718


I would buy it xD I don't care! It's cute!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15719


See! SEE!!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15719


Now I'm being teased xD


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15718


Omg! This is such a bad pic!! 

This one is so much better!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

I LOVE YOU BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15719


!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I LOVE YOU BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> 
> !!!!


I LOVE YOU MY CRAZY WEIRDO WOLFIE!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I LOVE YOU MY CRAZY WEIRDO WOLFIE!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Mom, dad, stahp it, you guys are in public (not really) XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Mom, dad, stahp it, you guys are in public (not really) XD


We're all about PDA. Love making people jealous.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We're all about PDA. Love making people jealous.


Yeah, you guys didn't win the award "Couple of The Year" 5 times in a row for no reason lololol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15719



Hahahaha so much happiness to boop that snoot!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Omg! This is such a bad pic!!
> 
> This one is so much better!View attachment 15720



Omg those plushies! Do want!! Cute!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Omg those plushies! Do want!! Cute!!


They have them at Kroger of all places!! Gonna sneak out one day & see if they happen to have one left that I can surprise him with.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2016)

That's hell of a sunburn:


Spoiler


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> That's hell of a sunburn:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Lookin' gewd m8


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

Terrible.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)

Here ya go @Tetrachroma!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 2, 2017)

I honestly look close to a stereotypical bear. (You know what I mean)
I'm pretty decently muscular, beardy, big belly, and hairy.
I'm just self-conscious about my bad skin so... yeah.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I honestly look close to a stereotypical bear. (You know what I mean)
> I'm pretty decently muscular, beardy, big belly, and hairy.
> I'm just self-conscious about my bad skin so... yeah.


Nothing wrong with being a bear. Our good friends are the most unlikely looking couple. Ones guy is a very hip dressing, short black guy. The other guy is over 6 feet tall, very big bear, white dude. We love them. They got married last year. They've been together for like twelve years now.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nothing wrong with being a bear. Our good friends are the most unlikely looking couple. Ones guy is a very hip dressing, short black guy. The other guy is over 6 feet tall, very big bear, white dude. We love them. They got married last year. They've been together for like twelve years now.


I know there's nothing wrong with it.
I just don't like my skin.
My gf is getting me lotion to help get rid of the scars and stretch marks.
I'm also pretty oily so I break out easy, so we're getting stuff for that, too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I know there's nothing wrong with it.
> I just don't like my skin.
> My gf is getting me lotion to help get rid of the scars and stretch marks.
> I'm also pretty oily so I break out easy, so we're getting stuff for that, too.


Pawsome!!!


----------



## Julen (Jan 6, 2017)

Meh

being an overall derp


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 6, 2017)

Julen said:


> MehView attachment 16045being an overall derp


Nice toy. Here's mine.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 7, 2017)

I want a gun 3:


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

Guns are for the weak of heart : cool people have machetes


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Guns are for the weak of heart : cool people have machetes


Yeah, but it looks weird trying to conceal a machette in your pants pocket.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, but it looks weird trying to conceal a machette in your pants pocket.


that's what pocket knives are for.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, but it looks weird trying to conceal a machette in your pants pocket.


You always can if you don't mind losing a leg


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Guns are for the weak of heart : cool people have machetes


But what good is a machete when you get your arm blown off by a 12 gauge?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> But what good is a machete when you get your arm blown off by a 12 gauge?


If no one has guns, you've got the upper hand with a machete ) . Also, you can open coconuts with it 
Here's something way more impractical to use: an omani axe-stick called Al Jarz(It's not considered to be a weapon tho):


----------



## Karatine (Jan 7, 2017)

Just get a walking cane shotgun and pretend to have a leg injury


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> If no one has guns, you've got the upper hand with a machete ) . Also, you can open coconuts with it
> Here's something way more impractical to use: an omani axe-stick called Al Jarz(It's not considered to be a weapon tho):
> View attachment 16062



How about using your fist like a true man


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2017)

While I have my share of experience on gun ranges and have ownership of some, this is the most intimidating thing I own, some knife I know nothing about except that it was made in Pakistan. Why actually fight when you can just scare the daylights out of people?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 7, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> While I have my share of experience on gun ranges and have ownership of some, this is the most intimidating thing I own, some knife I know nothing about except that it was made in Pakistan. Why actually fight when you can just scare the daylights out of people?


playing CS:GO buddy?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> playing CS:GO buddy?


Never played a second of that in my life.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Guns are for the weak of heart : cool people have machetes



We got one of those too from the Honduras  

I think out of everything though the crossbow takes the cake


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 7, 2017)

Bring a kris to a knife fight, the look on the poor bastard's face alone will be worth it.


----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, back on topic, here's what I look like
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Crap quality is crap


----------



## Julen (Jan 7, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> Nice toy. Here's mine.


Oh sweet! I also have a Mosin Nagant, a Kar98k and i'll get my hands on a Thompson soon. And i used to have a Ppsh-41 (Papasha lmao).I was at my fathers house so i didn't really have all my gear and equipment xP (including a few grenades)


----------



## Jarren (Jan 7, 2017)

Spoiler: Big image, conserving space.



When the wind suddenly changes while you're snowblowing...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Spoiler: Big image, conserving space.
> 
> 
> 
> When the wind suddenly changes while you're snowblowing...


Looks chilly!


----------



## Jarren (Jan 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Looks chilly!


You have no idea. You said something about wanting snow, right? Please, come take mine. I won't mind, really.


----------



## Zipline (Jan 8, 2017)

im hurt by how many hoomans are on here pretending to be animals...


----------



## Julen (Jan 8, 2017)

Zipline said:


> im hurt by how many hoomans are on here pretending to be animals...


O shit he mad


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Im a little late per usual, but here's a pic of me. Gosh, Im such a lame-o.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jarren said:


> View attachment 15011
> I had to do this for an acting class, and i had lost a bet. I had the nickname "Jesus" through most of college.


Can you please help me "pray the fur away". Being a furry I am living in sin. 



Haha jk. Im a Christian who also happens to be a furry.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Zipline said:


> I look like my profile.. .-.


Literally I imagined you would look just like your profile pic. Devilishly hadsome.


----------



## Zipline (Jan 8, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Literally I imagined you would look just like your profile pic. Devilishly hadsome.


Aww, stahp it.. >< you're making me blush. 3
You are cute too, for a human. ;D


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Zipline said:


> Aww, stahp it.. >< you're making me blush. 3
> You are cute too, for a human. ;D


Awww, Im glad someone thinks so.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 9, 2017)

Zipline said:


> im hurt by how many hoomans are on here pretending to be animals...


That face does the not match their outrage.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 11, 2017)

Found that old photo of me trying to climb a coconut tree


Spoiler








_Dat face tho..._


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Found that old photo of me trying to climb a coconut tree
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Little you is like "Swiggity swooty I'm comin' for those... coconuts"


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Feb 3, 2017)

Had to pull out an all-nighter because... I'm not a responsible student


----------



## Mobius (Feb 3, 2017)

me_irl


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Feb 3, 2017)

Julen said:


> View attachment 16504
> Had to pull out an all-nighter because... I'm not a responsible student


The pug looks beautiful at the mug.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm coping to australia by trying to look as french as possible:


Spoiler


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm coping to australia by trying to look as french as possible:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thumbs up!! (Only thing missing is a cigarette. Lol)(dont even smoke those damned things, ever!!)


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thumbs up!! (Only thing missing is a cigarette. Lol)(dont even smoke those damned things, ever!!)


Thanks!
I feel like I need to grow a mustache now , to fit even more to the frenchie stereotype :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thanks!
> I feel like I need to grow a mustache now , to fit even more to the frenchie stereotype :3


Lmao!! Yes, a really thin mustache!!! Twirled at the ends!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmao!! Yes, a really thin mustache!!! Twirled at the ends!


And then I'll change my name to Marcel Marceau 
I know a guy with this kind of mustache tho. It's weird to look at while maintaining a straight face.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> And then I'll change my name to Marcel Marceau
> I know a guy with this kind of mustache tho. It's weird to look at while maintaining a straight face.


Lol! I took a pic, but I look either really tired or really stoned. Which I am both. So on that happy note, it is off to bed. Goodnight Sarachaga.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! I took a pic, but I look either really tired or really stoned. Which I am both. So on that happy note, it is off to bed. Goodnight Sarachaga.


I'm sure it didn't look that bad. I look stoned 99% of the time.
 Gnight anyways


----------



## Julen (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm a fucking walking meme


 

 


End my sorrow please





Dem sideburns doe


----------



## Rykhoteth (Apr 7, 2017)

I see Julen lost his face in a tragic selfie accident.

EDIT:
Where's Madkiyo's Neurohelm?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> I see Julen lost his face in a tragic selfie accident.
> 
> EDIT:
> Where's Madkiyo's Neurohelm?




Clanners do not need a neurohelmet, filthy freeborn.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 11, 2017)

I look like me


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I look like me


Oh, I assumed you were an animu character. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Aw, hell. Why not? How does the un-furry me look?


----------

